# anglonorteamericano



## adicte

Hola

No logro traducir _*anglonorteamericanos*_ y tampoco lo he encontrado en la RAE.

Contexto:
(2da Guerra Mundial)
Los anglonorteamericanos llegaron a Normandía.

Es que en frances (siento no tener tildes en el teclado) me suena fatal la traduccion literaria y habia pensado en angloamericains pero... 
Que os parece?

Muchas gracias


----------



## swift

adicte said:


> Hola
> 
> No logro traducir _*anglonorteamericanos*_ y tampoco lo he encontrado en la RAE.
> 
> Contexto:
> (2da Guerra Mundial)
> Los anglonorteamericanos llegaron a Normandía.
> 
> Es que en frances (siento no tener tildes en el teclado) me suena fatal la traduccion literaria y habia pensado en angloamericains pero...
> Que os parece?
> 
> Muchas gracias



Gracias a Dios ni el DRAE ni el Clave, ni el María Moliner recogen tal palabra corrupta. Es un neologismo tan inútil y cacofónico que no merece ser traducido o siquiera mencionado o empleado.

Has hecho bien en verterlo "anglo-américains" (con un guión), pues este es el término correcto.

Saludos,

swift


----------



## adicte

Cool!!!

Muchas gracias!

Y estoy totalmente de acuerdo con tu comentaio, pero ya sabes, los periodistas...


----------



## Tina.Irun

Se utiliza más "nord-américains" que "anglo-américains".

y también se habla, aunque no nos guste, de : "anglo-nord-américains":
http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&rlz=1T4GGIH_esES283ES283&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=les+anglo-nord+am%C3%A9ricains&spell=1


----------



## gustave

En Français, on aurait dit "les alliés", non ?
ou alors *britannico-étatsuniens*, joli, non ?


----------



## adicte

Gracias, tambien me suena mejor *nord-americain* pero el problema con este termino es que excluye a los britanicos y quiero ser fiel al texto original

*Anglo-nord-americains,* a lo mejor. Ahora me quedo con la duda.


----------



## swift

adicte said:


> Gracias, tambien me suena mejor *nord-americain* pero el problema con este termino es que excluye a los britanicos y quiero ser fiel al texto original
> 
> *Anglo-nord-americains,* a lo mejor. Ahora me quedo con la duda.



Si deseas ser fiel al original, entonces usa "anglo-nord-américains".

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,





gustave said:


> En Français, on aurait dit "les alliés", non ?
> ou alors *britannico-étatsuniens*, joli, non ?


Joli ... mais que faites-vous des Canadiens ? 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,Joli ... mais que faites-vous des Canadiens ?
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Je suis soulagé: j'avais pensé que j'étais le seul à me révolter. En effet, il me semble que s'il fallait accepter "britannico-étatsuniens", il faudrait créer "inuito-canadiens", "nahual-mexicains", "mezquito-centraméricains", "quichua-sud-américains" et ainsi de suite. D'autre part, si nous recevons "anglo-nord-américains", il faudrait créer "ibéro-nord-américains", "franco-nord-américains", "irlando-sud-américains", etc.


----------



## Clicko

Hola, 
Perdonad, pero creo que nos hemos desviado del contexto de la traducción: Se refiere a la llegada a Normandía en la 2ª Guerra mundial de *tropas inglesas* y *norteamericanas *(es decir, de los Estados Unidos) - por eso emplea el término _anglonorteamericano_ (como si dijésemos Armada _francoespañola_ de Trafalgar) - nada que ver con correciones políticas, en mi opinión. Por ello la traducción debería ser lo mas fiel al texto : *troupes anglaises et nord-americaines* (por ejemplo, o algo similar)
Un saludo


----------



## Tina.Irun

Tienes razón, nos hemos deviado del contexto pero este término creo que es reciente y antes, probablemente, no se hubiera utilizado.

Salvo por el contexto, no se entiende de manera clara que se trate de los ingleses y de los norteamericanos. ¿No sería mejor poner 
*anglo-norteamericanos =*anglo-nordaméricains? 

Aquí parece que hablan de los norteamericanos de origen inglés.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Vous voir écrire "nordaméricain" me choque assez, est-ce une des nouvelles orthographes préconisées par la réforme de 1991 ?

Moi, je l'ai toujours vue écrite comme mot composé avec un trait d'union, comme sur le CNRTL.

 Ringarde, moi ? euhhhhhh... Vite, remettez-moi dans la course.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## adicte

Vaya, vaya.... Pues de momento tengo puesto *anglo-nord-américains* como lo sugerió TINA, y es verdad que me suena fatal. Sin embargo también me parece un barbarismo en español así que pienso que es importante conservar el "estilo" del original. 

Además si usamos *troupes anglaises et nord-americaines* excluye a los escoceses por ejemplo, y (aunque no esté segura) también a los canadienses.
*Anglonorteamericanos *yo lo entiendo más bien como anglosajones y norte americanos, y no como ingleses y estadounidenses.

¿Qué os parece?


----------



## swift

adicte said:


> Además si usamos *troupes anglaises et nord-americaines* excluye a los escoceses por ejemplo, y (aunque no esté segura) también a los canadienses.



¿Podrías explicarnos por qué "nord-américains" excluye a los canadienses? ¿No te parece además que al decir "nord-américains" también se incluye a México?

Yo justificaría el empleo de la palabra-ferrocarril "anglo-nord-américains" en caso de que se quiera excluir a quienes no tuvieron parte en ello.



> *Anglonorteamericanos *yo lo entiendo más bien como anglosajones y norteamericanos, y no como ingleses y estadounidenses.


¿Cuál vendría a ser la diferencia?


----------



## Clicko

Hola,
En el contexto de la 2ª Guerra Mundial, es frecuente emplear el término _anglonorteamericano_ (también _anglofrancés_, por ejemplo ) , puedes ver una cita aquí  : >> _Diez días antes, tropas angloamericanas y francesas habían desembarcado en  Marsella..._ << o >>_El ataque anglonorteamericano por el oeste, y soviético por el este..._<< 
Creo que el uso de _inglés _(o _anglo_) por *británico *(y aun así...  )y _americano _(por *estadounidense*) aunque adolezcan de imprecisión, son utilizadas en más de 99% de los casos por economía de medios, y en este caso, también es así.
Esperemos más opiniones,


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

On peut parfaitement garder en français anglo-nord-américain, comme le prouve, par exemple, ce feuillet de l'UFR de langues de la fac de Strasbourg:
http://u2.u-strasbg.fr/ici/UMB/tele/pdf/deaanglais.pdf

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## swift

Gévy said:


> Bonjour:
> 
> On peut parfaitement garder en français anglo-nord-américain, comme le prouve, par exemple, ce feuillet de l'UFR de langues de la fac de Strasbourg:
> http://u2.u-strasbg.fr/ici/UMB/tele/pdf/deaanglais.pdf
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Merci, Gévy. Je l'ai trouvé également dans ce document de l'Université de Paris 1, et sur le site du Sénat.


----------



## adicte

swift said:


> ¿Podrías explicarnos por qué "nord-américains" excluye a los canadienses? ¿No te parece además que al decir "nord-américains" también se incluye a México?
> 
> Yo justificaría el empleo de la palabra-ferrocarril "anglo-nord-américains" en caso de que se quiera excluir a quienes no tuvieron parte en ello, como los Mexicanos.
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Cuál vendría a ser la diferencia?


 
En realidad, tras verificarlo, parece ser que abarca canadienses y estadounidenses. En regla general, en Francia no empleamos el término *nord-américains* para los mejicanos aunque si para los tratados y acuerdos entre países (y no para cualificar a una persona de Méjico).

Por otra parte, la diferencia entre *anglosajones +norteamericanos* y *ingleses + estadounidenses* es que la primera no excluye a los galeses, irlandeses o escoceses que también lucharon en el conflicto.
Una de las definiciones de *anglosajón* es Se dice de los individuos y pueblos de procedencia y lengua inglesa 
[URL]http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=anglosajon[/URL]

Tampoco excluye a los canadienses.
La segunda opción especifica más, mientras que la primera es más ambigua, pero también más general.


----------



## swift

> la diferencia entre *anglosajones +norteamericanos* y *ingleses + estadounidenses* es que la primera no excluye a los galeses, irlandeses o escoceses que también lucharon en el conflicto.
> Una de las definiciones de *anglosajón* es Se dice de los individuos y pueblos de procedencia y lengua inglesa.
> 
> Tampoco excluye a los canadienses. La segunda opción especifica más, mientras que la primera es más ambigua, pero también más general.



Gracias por tu comentario. Comparto tu opinión; simplemente quería comprobar que estábamos en la misma longitud de onda.


----------



## Smalto

*Nueva pregunta
Hilo fusionado*​

Ya que nosotros franceses no hacemos la diferencia entre un Americano y un Estadounidense, 
Je voulais savoir si le mot étasuniens pouvait s'utiliser? et comment l'ecrire.


----------



## swift

Smalto said:


> Je voulais savoir si le mot étasuniens pouvait s'utiliser? et comment l'ecrire.



Bonjour,

Effectivement, le mot "étasunien" est un adjectif de nationalité accepté. Deux ortographes sont possibles: étasunien, -ne; états-unien, -ne (Le Petit Robert, juin 2000).


----------

